# Roll your own micro-controller using Picaxe



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Heya folks,
Been ages since the how-to bug bit me, but I just finished two parts of what will be an ongoing series on starting off "from scratch" with the Picaxe micro-controller (18M2). By "from scratch" I mean right on a breadboard, from an electronics beginners perspective.

How-to info that covers complex topics are forever a work in progress, so I welcome any feedback that might help me refine (or correct) this and make it more useful to all haunters.

FYI - I know a lot of us are members of multiple sites, so accept my apologies for cross-posting. I'm just getting it out there to garner feedback and hopefully improve the info.

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/howto-roll-your-own

Thank you!

Steve


----------



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the posts on Picaxe, very straight forward and clear. I look forward to playing around with this as we avoid the cold!

Take care

Doug


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm happy you're reading 'em. I just finished part 3:
http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/installment-3-of-getting

My brain hurts. Beer time!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Exellent!! I read the first two installments and really liked how simple it was. I'll be starting my first picaxe project soon.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

And now installment 4 is ready to go:
http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/installment-4-of-the-picaxe


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW.... THANKS!!!! I can't believe that I actually understood 99% of your first 4 installments. I don't even have my Picaxe yet. There's a lot of great information within this forum, but your way of teaching is "my style". You seem to get me where I want to go without going to a molecular level. TOUCHE'.... and I'm eagerly awaiting your future installments. ANy room in your group for an eager future tekkie??


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice work Steve! I have been using the Picaxe for years and I love them. Check out the Picaxe book on my website.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesomely done! This teaches alot of information. It does look a bit intimidating when you have no electronics back ground, but with this info it looks like anybody could learn it. Thank you for your hard work.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

@hprop - fantastic job on the book in progress! I know how much work it is to do the techie how-to schtuff, it's really obvious how much time you must have spent thus far.

@ everyone else - thanks!

I've just updated again, this time with some videos to help illustrate the very basics of getting it powered, the download circuit, and a simple "hello world" of making an LED blink.
http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/updated-picaxe-video-how-to


----------

